# What are your favorite cooking shows ?



## the other mike

Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....

Here's one of my new favorites.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Angelo said:


> Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....
> 
> Here's one of my new favorites.



   Love the Italian Grandma!!!
As far as shows go I like Triple D.


----------



## Jitss617

Master chef


----------



## Marion Morrison

The hot Italian Milf, none of her stuff seems very appetizing, but she sure is a nutrition expert.

Barring her, Paula Deen or Cajun Chef!

Yeah, you don't know nothin' 'bout Cajun Chef, boy. Hehehehe


----------



## the other mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....
> 
> Here's one of my new favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Italian Grandma!!!
> As far as shows go I like Triple D.
Click to expand...

Diners, Drive Ins and Drives is cool, yeah. I want his 69 Camaro or whatever it is. I forgot Michel's Place too .... a bunch of his employees died at WOTW on 9/11....I've been up there sevearal times. My Uncle Bob used to date one of the waitresses.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> The hot Italian Milf, none of her stuff seems very appetizing, but she sure is a nutrition expert.
> 
> Barring her, Paula Deen or Cajun Chef!
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothin' 'bout Cajun Chef, boy. Hehehehe


Is that the dude who was on Grillin and Chillin ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hot Italian Milf, none of her stuff seems very appetizing, but she sure is a nutrition expert.
> 
> Barring her, Paula Deen or Cajun Chef!
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothin' 'bout Cajun Chef, boy. Hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the dude who was on Grillin and Chillin ?
Click to expand...


No, he was on Entertainment Tonight.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite cooking show is the one that late actress Florence Henderson did in the 90s. Why? My late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys got to be on there and not only that, him and Florence sang the old country song named "Oh Lonesome Me" together after they cooked.   

God bless you and their families always!!!

Holly

P.S. Sadly the clip of this beautiful memory is no longer at You Tube.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hot Italian Milf, none of her stuff seems very appetizing, but she sure is a nutrition expert.
> 
> Barring her, Paula Deen or Cajun Chef!
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothin' 'bout Cajun Chef, boy. Hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the dude who was on Grillin and Chillin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was on Entertainment Tonight.
Click to expand...

I was thinking of this guy.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


>


Best storyteller either side of the Mississippi.
 And made some extra good gumbo 
oooh weeee you wanta talk about good ? That is good I Garonteee.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Cajun chef was the best!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hot Italian Milf, none of her stuff seems very appetizing, but she sure is a nutrition expert.
> 
> Barring her, Paula Deen or Cajun Chef!
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothin' 'bout Cajun Chef, boy. Hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the dude who was on Grillin and Chillin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was on Entertainment Tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of this guy.
Click to expand...


You did say Justin Wilson in the OP. 

His was my favorite cooking show.


----------



## Likkmee

Justin Wilson.
He left.
End of story.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Rachel Ray be putting blasphemous ingredients into recipes trying to get all fancy.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> You did say Justin Wilson in the OP.
> 
> His was my favorite cooking show.


It's been so long I forgot that was the name of his show.
He was always a great guest on the late shows too....


----------



## OldLady

_Extra Virgin _on the Cooking Channel.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Jitss617

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did say Justin Wilson in the OP.
> 
> His was my favorite cooking show.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long I forgot that was the name of his show.
> He was always a great guest on the late shows too....
Click to expand...

That mans accent is amazing! That’s American culture right
There.. 

I love when people say go back to Europe! Ain’t no one in Europe talking like that! This is America!


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## the other mike

Jitss617 said:


> That mans accent is amazing! That’s American culture right
> There..
> 
> I love when people say go back to Europe! Ain’t no one in Europe talking like that! This is America!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


>


I know Paella, so I'm going to watch this.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


>



Okay, fuck that, that guy's a faggot. Paella needs Mussels and shrimp and pork and potatoes in addition to his version. Rice and green peas are a gimme.

I was taught by the best! 

I can make Picadillo too.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Paella, so I'm going to watch this.
Click to expand...

I learned a few cooking things from Emeril, usually from his mistakes. 
Gotta love him though.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fuck that, that guy's a faggot. Paella needs Mussels and shrimp and pork and potatoes in addition to his version. Rice and green peas are a gimme.
Click to expand...

He's a genius businessman and a good entertainer but not a great chef.


----------



## dannyboys

I will not watch Masterchef US.
Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
Canada's MC is a fucking joke!


----------



## the other mike

dannyboys said:


> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!


What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Angelo said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
Click to expand...


  Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.


----------



## the other mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
Click to expand...

Is that what the salt's for or just flavor ? My homemade pasta has oil inside it anyway, plus I usually drain it al dente and saute it in the sauce at the end. Like Grandma Gina.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what the salt's for or just flavor ? My homemade pasta has oil inside it anyway, plus I usually drain it al dente and saute it in the sauce at the end. Like Grandma Gina.
Click to expand...


 You'll still have oil on your pasta.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what the salt's for or just flavor ? My homemade pasta has oil inside it anyway, plus I usually drain it al dente and saute it in the sauce at the end. Like Grandma Gina.
Click to expand...


  Oh....salt is just for the flavor.
Try it sometime without oil. I'll just say I used to put oil in my pasta water.


----------



## G.T.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
Click to expand...

Plus the omega 3s in olive oil go rancid when you cook with it...diminishing its health benefits. Low smoke point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

G.T. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus the omega 3s in olive oil go rancid when you cook with it...diminishing its health benefits. Low smoke point.
Click to expand...


  Olive oil has its place.
Roasting veggies with the stuff kicks ass.


----------



## the other mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Olive oil has its place.
> Roasting veggies with the stuff kicks ass.


----------



## G.T.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus the omega 3s in olive oil go rancid when you cook with it...diminishing its health benefits. Low smoke point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olive oil has its place.
> Roasting veggies with the stuff kicks ass.
Click to expand...

I do weird things with a high quality olive oil. Like, mix it with 5% greek yogurt, cacao powder, macadamia nuts and sea salt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

G.T. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus the omega 3s in olive oil go rancid when you cook with it...diminishing its health benefits. Low smoke point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olive oil has its place.
> Roasting veggies with the stuff kicks ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do weird things with a high quality olive oil. Like, mix it with 5% greek yogurt, cacao powder, macadamia nuts and sea salt.
Click to expand...


    Olive oil and yogurt go well together.


----------



## the other mike

I may try this.


----------



## the other mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Olive oil and yogurt go well together.


I heard yogurt makes a good no yeast pizza dough.


----------



## G.T.

I'm interested in home made rubs that have no sugar - for burgers and steaks. 

Currently to stomach chicken breasts, I mix some horse-radish and siracha. Hides the taste like gold.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olive oil and yogurt go well together.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard yogurt makes a good no yeast pizza dough.
Click to expand...


  Cant say I've tried that.


----------



## G.T.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olive oil and yogurt go well together.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard yogurt makes a good no yeast pizza dough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant say I've tried that.
Click to expand...

i might check that out. any carb alternatives that dont have 6, 000 "tol" chemicals and shit...i like to experiment.


----------



## the other mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olive oil and yogurt go well together.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard yogurt makes a good no yeast pizza dough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant say I've tried that.
Click to expand...

Here it is. This guy has a good onion ring recipe too.


----------



## dannyboys

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not watch Masterchef US.
> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.
> MC UK/New Zealand/Australia are the best!
> Canada's MC is a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with olive oil in the pasta water ? ( I wouldn't waste expensive EVO )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sauce wont stick to the pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what the salt's for or just flavor ? My homemade pasta has oil inside it anyway, plus I usually drain it al dente and saute it in the sauce at the end. Like Grandma Gina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....salt is just for the flavor.
> Try it sometime without oil. I'll just say I used to put oil in my pasta water.
Click to expand...

"I used to" LOL
There's not a Italian home cook or restaurant on the planet that puts olive oil into the pasta water.


----------



## the other mike

Maybe the funniest person ever with Martha Stewart.
rip Robin


----------



## dannyboys

"Would you like some omelette with your salt?"
The asshole never even tastes the omelette as he was making it.
If he did that in a professional kitchen he would have been fired on the spot.
That's why I cannot abide Ramsey.


----------



## Larsky

BBQ with Franklin. (Aaron Franklin, the pitmaster out of Austin.)

Patti's Mexican table 

Mexico one plate at a time. (Rick Bayless)


----------



## the other mike

Seth Rogan or someone should do a cannabis cooking show...that would be a huge hit.


----------



## karpenter

_Pati's Mexican Table_
Then
_Hooks, Lies, And Alibis_
With Chef John Folse

All Before That
It Was Sandra Lee
_Semi-Homemade Cooking_
"A Can Of This, A Box Of That, COCKTAILS !!"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The best shows, actually about cooking and not a game show... are long gone.
  I have said for years... Emeril Lagasse gave me the love for cooking, Alton Brown gave me the technique.


----------



## Larsky

karpenter said:


> _Pati's Mexican Table_
> Then
> _Hooks, Lies, And Alibis_
> With Chef John Folse
> 
> All Before That
> It Was Sandra Lee
> _Semi-Homemade Cooking_
> "A Can Of This, A Box Of That, COCKTAILS !!"
> 
> View attachment 275023


She used precut veggies lol


----------



## dannyboys

Keith Floyd was the all time best TV show cooking host ever.


----------



## karpenter

Graham Kerr The Galloping Gourmet
Was The First TV Chef I Ever Saw
He Lives In Seattle Now
Still Cooks
Seems Involved With Community Gardening Stuff

graham kerr the galloping gourmet - YouTube


----------



## the other mike

iamwhatiseem said:


> The best shows, actually about cooking and not a game show... are long gone.
> I have said for years... Emeril Lagasse gave me the love for cooking, Alton Brown gave me the technique.


I already loved cooking, but I learned a lot from all those "www dot TV Food Network dot com" shows....Emeril, Bobby Flay, Yan Can Cook, East Meets West, Too Hot Tamales, Michael's Place 30- Minute Meals (Rachel Ray is a genius )and of course the old classics -Justin Wilson, The Galloping Gourmet and Julia Child.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Angelo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best shows, actually about cooking and not a game show... are long gone.
> I have said for years... Emeril Lagasse gave me the love for cooking, Alton Brown gave me the technique.
> 
> 
> 
> I already loved cooking, but I learned a lot from all those "www dot TV Food Network dot com" shows....Emeril, Bobby Flay, Yan Can Cook, East Meets West, Too Hot Tamales, Michael's Place 30- Minute Meals (Rachel Ray is a genius )and of course the old classics -Justin Wilson, The Galloping Gourmet and Julia Child.
Click to expand...

  Indeed, I learned a lot from a host of youtube videos by different people. Pioneer Women is one for sure.
Having said that, the techniques I learned from Alton Brown via "Good Eats" were invaluable. They can be applied to a great many different recipes.
For instance pan searing a steak beats the ever loving HELL out of grilling one. It isn't even close.
I learned the importance of brining. 
Learned how to make a roux... learned how to make bone/skin on chicken breast that literally squirt out juices when cutting...all by methods of Alton Brown. Food friggin genius.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This guy kills me ---> The "One Pot Chef"... has a fairly decent following...but hard to figure out why.
Overall pretty sophomoric and basic stuff, but the guy doesn't bother to clean equipment etc.. often has yellow head zits on his face, dirt on his shirt.
It should be called "Cooking at the Trailer Park"


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Angelo said:


> Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....
> 
> Here's one of my new favorites.



Most already named the greats 

a youtuber 

I think she made a food network contest fora new host but lost out to someone else 

if youre a young man roaming  NYC find her and marry her 



the guy behind the camera is probably a gay communist  if he didnt at least try 

love skirt steak 

i just do it on a red hot iron skillet 

Their was an old Romanian  place downtown that did it well 

queens blvd had a bunch of latino place doin skirts to 

YUM 

I like my women tall but id make an acceptation cause she friggin adorable and can cook


----------



## the other mike

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....
> 
> Here's one of my new favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most already named the greats
> 
> a youtuber
> 
> I think she made a food network contest fora new host but lost out to someone else
> 
> if youre a young man roaming  NYC find her and marry her
> 
> 
> 
> the guy behind the camera is probably a gay communist  if he didnt at least try
> 
> love skirt steak
> 
> i just do it on a red hot iron skillet
> 
> Their was an old Romanian  place downtown that did it well
> 
> queens blvd had a bunch of latino place doin skirts to
> 
> YUM
> 
> I like my women tall but id make an acceptation cause she friggin adorable and can cook
Click to expand...

My wife always thought I had a crush on the blonde from Too Hot Tamales.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Id kill a commie for a foccacha bread and a real jewy salt bagel

If you can eat a bagel plain, NOT toasted and its still absolutely delicious  you have found a good bagel


salt or sesame are my drugs of choice 


throw in a garlic bialy and ill take out golfing gator for yas ....since he wants us to not sit on or ass and "do something


----------



## hjmick

dannyboys said:


> Gordon Ramsay is an asshole who puts olive oil in the pasta water for Christ's Sake.




What a waste of olive oil...


That being said...

Much like _Hot August Night_ is the only Neil Diamond album anyone will ever need, if one never watches but one cooking show, Alton Brown's _Good Eats_ is the one they should watch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....
> 
> Here's one of my new favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most already named the greats
> 
> a youtuber
> 
> I think she made a food network contest fora new host but lost out to someone else
> 
> if youre a young man roaming  NYC find her and marry her
> 
> 
> 
> the guy behind the camera is probably a gay communist  if he didnt at least try
> 
> love skirt steak
> 
> i just do it on a red hot iron skillet
> 
> Their was an old Romanian  place downtown that did it well
> 
> queens blvd had a bunch of latino place doin skirts to
> 
> YUM
> 
> I like my women tall but id make an acceptation cause she friggin adorable and can cook
Click to expand...


Pasta Ala Amatriciana is good stuff, beats the hell out of spaghetti, and yes she is very attractive... marriage material all the way


----------



## Darkwind

Giada De Laurentiis.  Because I like to have some eye candy when watching a cooking show.







But for good cooking on the wild side, I watch the Youtube channel for Almazan Kitchen

AlmazanKitchen


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

iamwhatiseem said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a cooking show fan since I can remember seeing Julia Child and Justin Wilson back in the 60's and 70's on PBS, and then was a huge TV Food Network fan when they had Bobby Flay, Emeril Lagasse  and Rachel Ray , Yan Can Cook was a good one and East Meets West, 2 Hot Tamales....
> 
> Here's one of my new favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most already named the greats
> 
> a youtuber
> 
> I think she made a food network contest fora new host but lost out to someone else
> 
> if youre a young man roaming  NYC find her and marry her
> 
> 
> 
> the guy behind the camera is probably a gay communist  if he didnt at least try
> 
> love skirt steak
> 
> i just do it on a red hot iron skillet
> 
> Their was an old Romanian  place downtown that did it well
> 
> queens blvd had a bunch of latino place doin skirts to
> 
> YUM
> 
> I like my women tall but id make an acceptation cause she friggin adorable and can cook
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pasta Ala Amatriciana is good stuff, beats the hell out of spaghetti, and yes she is very attractive... marriage material all the way
Click to expand...



Its delicious ...i betcha she taste delicious to 

my grandmother on my dads side was a ginny she could cook ...her mother i actually knew which was rarer  she lived to 105 outlived 4 daughters and one son ...my grandma the fifth daughter was the last of em to go
Plus i grew up around those hairy  animals in willamsburg...which made me a snobby food elitist
Growing up the city was burning down around us but our grandmothers could walk the streets at midnight and not have to worry


Im an american  mut im German English Irish Italian and ........who knows what else ?1024th injin ? like will never be prez lizbeth .... the kraut  sides been here since before the civil war ......i know they were original upper east siders which was an ethnic German neighborhood in the 1800's

My mothers side is the English and Irish her parents MY grandfather did well for himself
My mother is from Jamaica estates like the trumps ..pfft they couldn't cook 

Every time i hear  i'm an alien im an Englishman in NY i think of my mothers father.....he was an off the boat immigrant a proper Englishman ....i can still feel his foot giving me a lil kick in the arse "haste makes waste boy "

he showed up before world war two began so he fought in an American uniform when we jumped in

If he saw what his old country ..and The USA for that matter became today he'd probably wanna grab a pitchfork
anyway
I CAN do a real classic heavier  ragu pretty well ( that jar in the store named ragu is a lie )  ...i usually do three meats .chicken, pork (Italian sausages)  and meatballs  .....takes all day ...i would do it on snowy days ...my dearly departed always asked me to make it for her ....I would make a GIANT pot ...wed wind up freezing most of it for later and giving some to the tenants we actually liked


The chicken i do to perfection
I  do perfectly browned under cooked pieces and finished em off in the sauce at the end
the meat would just fall off bones..not in the sauce on yer plate 

you could make any classical dish with the sauce later
The southern classics are great ...which most Americans are familiar with
The northern ginnys taught the french how to cook ...whenever i say that it usually revokes a response of outrage from any frog wandering  by  
Speaking of krauts ...
MY aunt Loretta could do a real  sauerbraten and potato balls it was amazing my sister still has her potato ricer thats gotta be 100 years old by now

shes got all of aunt Loretta old German family recipes stashed away somewhere
I know how to do that one pretty well to

i do it right n proper ..........7 days prep time
3 days ...slackers


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

which reminds me wwilyburg  and bushwick were full of germans to
when i got older and into the rag biz i knew a yid (hasidic jew ) all he sold was linings .7  freaking floors of nylon acetate and bembergs ...

underneath his building on the north side he had access to the giant beer caves that are still there
willamsburg had some amazing German brewers ...and  bakeries the last small mom and pop german bakery  packed it in the 90s


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Darkwind said:


> Giada De Laurentiis.  Because I like to have some eye candy when watching a cooking show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for good cooking on the wild side, I watch the Youtube channel for Almazan Kitchen
> 
> AlmazanKitchen



  She is hot....but I can't stand the way she says Italian words. She speaks perfectly normal English (moved here when she was 5) and then when she says an Italian word she tries to say it as if it was an Italian saying it. Sounds forced and fake.


----------



## Katniss

I like to watch "Beat Bobby Flay".  It's not really a cooking show per se as far as instruction goes but they are technically cooking. (shrug - I'm competitive)

I also like to watch "Restaurant Impossible".  Not because of the cooking or even the restaurant makeover but because of the people.  There's some serious issue there.  hahahaha


----------



## karpenter

iamwhatiseem said:
			
		

> when she says an Italian word she tries to say it as if it was an Italian saying it.
> Sounds forced and fake.


It IS Forced And Fake
And Most Every Italian TV Cook Does It

Same As News Casters With Spanish Names


----------



## the other mike

TV Food Network trivia time. Who was the Italian chef 
that always said "Holy macaroli !" ?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giada De Laurentiis.  Because I like to have some eye candy when watching a cooking show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for good cooking on the wild side, I watch the Youtube channel for Almazan Kitchen
> 
> AlmazanKitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is hot....but I can't stand the way she says Italian words. She speaks perfectly normal English (moved here when she was 5) and then when she says an Italian word she tries to say it as if it was an Italian saying it. Sounds forced and fake.
Click to expand...


Americans when they try and force those proper euro pronunciations 
cringe worthy 
they all do it ...

G is smoking hot

I always imagine her as a lipstick lez

I was disappointed shes married and has kids


worst TV chef on planet in my book
Rachel Ray


----------



## skye

you know...If I need a new  cooking recipe...I go online and look for three or four people who teach the dishes I want.... and then chose one and cook the dish.

that's fast and practical

I like it that way!

no TV show for moi


----------



## skye

When it comes to cooking I like it fast and practical.

No need to linger on.

You cook, you eat and that's that.

And then moving on


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

skye said:


> When it comes to cooking I like it fast and practical.
> 
> No need to linger on.
> 
> You cook, you eat and that's that.
> 
> And then moving on




sometimes and life gets hectic sometimes indeed
But a great meal well prepared or a wonderful  dining experience at a great Establishment and yer in good company like with family and friends   ..... with talent in the kitchen is one of lifes greatest simple pleasures  .....stop and smell the roses eh


----------



## WinterBorn

Its not a TV show, but BBQ Pit Boys on YouTube.




Most of these recipes work equally well camping in the camper as they do at home.


----------



## Blues Man

I'm wondering if all you people who watch cooking shows actually try to cook the stuff you see being made.

I don't find watching other people cooking things to be very entertaining but if there is something I want to learn how to cook I'll watch a few you tube videos


----------



## WinterBorn

Blues Man said:


> I'm wondering if all you people who watch cooking shows actually try to cook the stuff you see being made.
> 
> I don't find watching other people cooking things to be very entertaining but if there is something I want to learn how to cook I'll watch a few you tube videos



I do.   I have cooked a lot of recipes I found on YouTube.  Its why I prefer it to tv shows.


----------



## WinterBorn

skye said:


> When it comes to cooking I like it fast and practical.
> 
> No need to linger on.
> 
> You cook, you eat and that's that.
> 
> And then moving on



I guess it depends on what you enjoy.    My girlfriend and I both enjoy cooking.   We try a lot of new foods and recipes.  

We enjoy the time spent cooking and then enjoying a good meal.    Plus we get to watch what we eat as a side benefit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to cooking I like it fast and practical.
> 
> No need to linger on.
> 
> You cook, you eat and that's that.
> 
> And then moving on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on what you enjoy.    My girlfriend and I both enjoy cooking.   We try a lot of new foods and recipes.
> 
> We enjoy the time spent cooking and then enjoying a good meal.    Plus we get to watch what we eat as a side benefit.
Click to expand...

  Exactly.
Cooking relieves stress for me, I approach it more like a hobby than a task to do.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dinah Shore.


----------



## karpenter

Blues Man said:


> I'm wondering if all you people who watch cooking shows actually try to cook the stuff you see being made.


Not Actually
I Don't Generally Want To Re-Create Recipes
I Like The Ideas, Tips, And Combinations

However:
I Did Want Guy Fieri's St. Pat's Linguine
I Just Happened To Have Everything On Hand
He Got To The Point Where He Added A Cup & 1/2 Mustard
He Said, 'Don;t Be Put Off. This Really Makes The Dish"
I Only Used A Long Squirt of Mustard From The Bottle
It Destroyed What Otherwise Would Have Been Pretty Good
It Was Awful. I Didn't Serve It To Anyone.
I Threw It Out
I Will Make The Dish Again, Sans Mustard


----------

